
Gawker Pays $750,000 to That Guy Who Didn't Invent Email - avidwriter
https://news.slashdot.org/story/16/11/07/022246/gawker-pays-750000-to-that-guy-who-didnt-invent-email
======
grzm
Related discussion from yesterday on Gizmodo post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12882311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12882311)

